# Schleifende Ketten beim Slide Carbon 160 8.0 SE



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juli 2014)

Hi,
es gab in letzter Zeit vereinzelt Probleme mit schleifenden Ketten an dem Slide Carbon 160 8.0 SE. 

Nach erfolgter Überprüfung mehrerer Slide Carbon 160 8.0 SE in unserer Werkstatt hat sich bei allen betroffenen Bikes eine gelöste bzw. nicht fest montierte Kassette als Ursache der zu weit rechts liegenden Kette und dem hierdurch verursachten Schleifen am Rahmen herausgestellt.
Sollte es daher zu dem beschriebenen Problem, beginnend mit schlechtem Schaltverhalten auf das kleinste Ritzel kommen, müsste überprüft werden, ob sich im Fahrbetrieb die Kassette gelockert hat und diese ggf. mit 40 Nm Drehmoment nachgezogen werden.

WICHTIG: Weder in die Nabe noch an den Rahmen gehören Spacer oder Unterlegscheiben. Von einem unterfüttern der Nabe auf mehr als 142mm wird dringend abgeraten!

Wir entschuldigen uns bei den Betroffenen für die entstandenen Umstände und wünschen euch weiterhin eine schöne Bike-Saison!

Das Radon Team


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2014)

Wie macht sich eine gelöste Kassette bemerkbar? Wackelt da was oder fällt da nicht irgendwann der Verschlussring ab.
*Wie viel mm sollte das Achsende über die Kassette überstehen? Gibt es da eine Schnittdarstellung mit Maßen?*
Kann man eine 11er Kassette so falsch montieren das sie nicht richtig aufgesteckt ist und trotzdem fest angezogen werden kann?

Bei meinem Slide ist die Kassette fest und verändert sich auch nicht während der Fahrt *...Schaltung geht perfekt.(das schon seit Anfang an)* Beim losen einlegen des HR in den Rahmen ergibt sich beim meinem SE ein Spalt von genau 2mm, in dem jetzt die U-Scheibe liegt. Die U-Scheibe fällt lose in den Zwischenraum.
Ich werde aber nachher zu Hause mal den Festsitz der Kassette überprüfen.

Erstaunlich ist, und ich kenne lose Kassetten, das sich das Schaltverhalten trotz "loser" Kassette nicht ändert und tadellos funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (25. Juli 2014)

Wenn der Lockring komplett locker ist, dann wackelt die Kassette wie ein Kuhschwanz. Daher ist dann auch ein präzises Schalten nicht mehr möglich. Wenn dieser nur leicht lose ist und z.B, nur mit 10 oder 15 NM angezogen ist, merkt man das nicht gleich da die Verzahnung die Kasette noch gut festhält. Daher wundert mich das alles ein wenig.

Liegt dann ein Montagefehler vor ?


----------



## Vincy (25. Juli 2014)

Bei Benutzung lockert sich dann der Lockring mehr, nicht umsonst werden da *40Nm* vorgeschrieben!


----------



## filiale (25. Juli 2014)

das stimmt...dann schickt radon jetzt jedem 8.0se besitzer das aufsteckwerkzeug zu...


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> das stimmt...dann schickt radon jetzt jedem 8.0se besitzer das aufsteckwerkzeug zu...


..da passt der normale Zahnkranzschlüssel 

Also bei meinem Rad ist die Kassette bombenfest....ich hätte auch gemerkt wenn was locker gewesen wär. Ist ja nicht mein erstes Fully mit Kettenschaltung. 

Tatsachen:
-Abstand kleines Ritzel Außenkante - Achsende  = 6,6mm
-Achslänge = 142mm
-Rahmenweite (spannungslos) = 144,35mm .....passt also *locker *meine 2mm U-Scheibe rein
-Aussparung Antriebsseite (Achsaufnahme) = 4,1mm
-Aussparung Bremsseite (Achsaufnahme) =4,0mm

daraus ergibt sich:
6,6mm - 4,1mm = 2,5mm Abstand vom kl. Ritzel bis Sitzstrebe ohne Kette --- *da bleibt weniger als 1mm mit Kette zur Sitzstrebe ... das ist zu wenig!



















*
Fazit:
*Die Aussparungen zur Achsaufnahme im Rahmen sind zu tief und die Rahmenweite zu groß*(144,35mm spannungsfrei).
Die Aussparungtiefe darf auf der Antriebsseite also nicht größer als 2mm betragen. (die Mittelstellung der Achse sollte aber stimmen.)


----------



## Kriesel (26. Juli 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Sollte es daher zu dem beschriebenen Problem, beginnend mit schlechtem Schaltverhalten auf das kleinste Ritzel kommen, müsste überprüft werden, ob sich im Fahrbetrieb die Kassette gelockert hat und diese ggf. mit 40 Nm Drehmoment nachgezogen werden.



Wie groß soll denn der Abstand vom Ritzel zum Rahmen sein? 

Ich habe eben meine Kassette nachgezogen. Viel hat sich da nicht getan. Der Abstand von Ritzel zu Rahmen sind 3mm. Da bleibt noch 1mm mit Kette.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2014)

*MMn. sollte der Abstand zwischen Kette und Sitzstrebe 3mm* *betragen.*

Bei *1mm* schleift die Kette bei richtig eingestelltem Schaltwerk auf dem kleinsten Ritzel an der daneben liegenden Rahmengelenkschraube, so das der Abstand des Kettenröllchens zum Ritzel vergrößert werden muss. Außerdem hat man keine Möglichkeit den Rahmen mit entsprechenden Schutzfolien vor Beschädigung zu schützen.(Nach wenigen Metern im Gelände waren ohne Schutz schon tiefe Macken in der Sitzstrebe durch die schlagende Kette)

Das alles auf eine lose Kassette zu schieben ist ein ........


----------



## filiale (26. Juli 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ..da passt der normale Zahnkranzschlüssel



weiß ich doch...mir ging es mehr um den Service 

Ich halte das mit der losen Kassette in Einzelfällen für möglich, es gibt aber auch andere Fälle in denen das Problem die Kettenstrebe ist. Muß jeder mal bei sich nachprüfen.


----------



## filiale (26. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> ...


Hallo Leute ich Bitte euch uns da mal etwas Zeit zu lassen weil das wirklich zum Teil sehr Aufwendig ist da jeden Fall nachzuvollziehen und es so ist das die Bikes ja gefahren werden können. Ich würde auch Sagen das die Kassette wohl
nicht in allen Fällen der Schuldige ist aber prüfen sollte man es immer. Bei einen Maß von 144,35 kann man schon eine
Scheibe von max. 2mm Montieren sollte das aber nur machen wenn man in der Lage ist so was Sauber auszuführen.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (26. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich Bitte euch uns da mal etwas Zeit zu lassen weil das wirklich zum Teil sehr Aufwendig ist da jeden Fall nachzuvollziehen und es so ist das die Bikes ja gefahren werden können. Ich würde auch Sagen das die Kassette wohl
> nicht in allen Fällen der Schuldige ist aber prüfen sollte man es immer. Bei einen Maß von 144,35 kann man schon eine
> Scheibe von max. 2mm Montieren sollte das aber nur machen wenn man in der Lage ist so was Sauber auszuführen.
> Gruß Bodo


Hallo Bode,
ich mache keinen Stress und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike und der *Übergangslösung* mit der Scheibe.---Schaltung läuft sauber, Kette hat Platz und es knarzt auch nichts 

Mich hat es nur gewundert, wie Radon nach den ganzen Bildern im Vorfeld auf eine lockere Kassette kommt. Da hätte jemand wenigsten von springenden Ketten reden müssen.
Wenn die Kette springt liegt das am sich leicht verdrehenden Schaltauge, welches man aber mit wenig Kunstharz fest bekommt...oder eben an einer lockeren Kassette.




Dieses Maß würde mich aber trotzdem mal interessieren  6,6mm ?

Also bis dann......ich genieße das Bike auch so 
VG Jens


----------

